# My tonsillectomy



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

After having issues forever with my tonsils I finally had them taken out and it definitely hurts like a motha. I hate seeing commercials on TV for Steaks and Seafood etc. and can't wait until I can eat real food again. I had the surgery Wednesday. Day one was not bad b/c of still being groggy and stuff from surgery, but then it went downhill quick after that and the pain hit like a sledgehammer. Now it is Saturday and it still hurts bad, but every day that goes by I am healing at least so that makes me feel a bit better. Thank goodness for the pain medicine, ha.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn!!! Looks like you had some big suckers in there! Give it a couple of weeks and suddenly the pain just goes away. In the meantime go for broke with Darvocet and you won't feel a thing. I had mine taken out at about 35yrs old, due to repeated infection and deep crypts, so the recovery was a bit rough. Vicodin didn't help me at all and after a few days started causing INTENSE headaches. Oh, the Darvocet was soo good -- I can see how people get hooked on the stuff.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply spec306. I am 37 years old and had mine out for the same reasons you posted. It has been a week now and it still hurts like a son of a gun and the pain has actually increased I guess b/c the scabs are starting to come off. So in addition to the usual pain which feels like I am swallowing razorblades I am getting a stinging pain too where fresh tissue is being exposed which feels like pouring hydrogen peroxide on an open wound each time I swallow. I don't have to tell you that though since you went through it too. I am seriously craving some barbecue ribs right now too:cryin:


----------



## brokefork (Jun 20, 2007)

I had mine out 1 yr ago, what a *****. I'm 60 yrs old, had to have them out to get at a bone growth in my jaw, otherwise I wasn't having any trouble with them. I started to feel some relief at about day 13, which seemed like a year and then gradually the yellow scabs started to dissolve. It probably took 3 or 4 months for the redness to go away. Vicodin really helped, and I couldn't wait for the next dose. Good luck, I sympathize with your pain.


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

I got mine removed 7 yrs ago at the age of 25. I hated chicken noodle soap and jelly for a couple yrs!! lol I heard it's possible for them to grow back... I certainly hope not!!!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I had mine out over the summer last year at 18. The first night back I was eating chili cheese fries and whatever I wanted, no pain at all. Day 2 I could still eat somewhat normal. Day 3 started to suck. And day 4 came the pain like a sledgehammer. It was miserable. I lived off of italian ice. It was about 3 weeks when I started really eating normal but it took me FOREVER to eat it because I was still in pain. It was about 4 weeks when I could eat normal without much pain. It sucked really bad. Your normal tonsils weight 2.5 grams, mine weighed 15 grams. The doctor said mine were buried and HUGE, some of the biggest he had ever seen. Good luck man


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Prior to having your tonsils removed, did you get a lot of tonsil stones? I have deep crypts as well and seem to get them all the time.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Well it has been over a month and I and doing great now. Still can feel a little pain when I yawn very wide. About 2 and a half weeks after the surgery I finally had my barbecue ribs and they were great. Before the surgery I had a abscess right at the base of one of my tonsils for a while and it hurt like a son of a gun too as well as the deep crypt problems and yup Gearhead I had some stones too . 

I am happy to say that all those problems are gone now. I would do the surgery again right now if I had to, to get rid of all the issues my tonsils were giving me. My doctor tried to talk me out of surgery originally telling me how difficult this surgery is on adults, but I told him didn't care after dealing with years of infections and pain. It was funny the day of my surgery my doctor asked me why I was there and what kind of operation I was there for. I started to wonder what the heck, I am not here to have a kidney removed, but then he said he is required to ask those questions so I felt better about it lol. Anyway, I am so glad that I had the surgery.


----------

